# Excalibur Bracelets



## GeorgeB (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy/obtain the Excalibur expanding watch bracelets ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

GeorgeB said:


> Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy/obtain the Excalibur expanding watch bracelets ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum George,









I think that Excalibur went bust years ago.


----------



## GeorgeB (Aug 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> GeorgeB said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if it is still possible to buy/obtain the Excalibur expanding watch bracelets ?
> ...


Thanks, Roy. I thought that might be the case. But I'm still asking if anyone out there knows whether or where it might be possible to obtain these.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know that H. Samuel retailed the Excalibur brand of watches but did it also own the Excalibur brand of straps and bracelets? It may have been a jeweller's brand that was "discontinued"?. Or went bust, as the guru (Roy, the boss) suggests.

There are some Excalibur NOS bracelets for sale on Epray from time to time but they certainly aren't new.

Not a bad brand of watches, good mid ranged stuff. From what I remember.









The bracelets were of sound quality too. IMO.

How about Fixoflex or Speidel?

Best of luck Jud.


----------



## GeorgeB (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, Stan, for your comments. I was hoping (still am !) that someone might know a jeweller or retailer who may still have some stock. But thanks for commenting anyway.

George


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi George

Just looked through my bracelet drawer.

Found an excalibur bracelet, gold tone, near mint.

150mm long, 18mm wide with expanders to give an extra 4mm at the lugs.

Each large link has a smaller link design on it, so it actually looks like a link bracelet. One of the better expander bracelets i've seen.

PM or Email if you want it................FREEBIE, it's yours

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi George

As a new member you may not know how to PM me, so just email me at

[email protected]

my email address is no secret as it is on my website.

Roy


----------

